# Can't update Windows on Server or Clients (error 80072efd)



## Mr Davo (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I am running a Domain from a Windows 2008 R2 Server. At the moment Windows Updates are not working on the Server, or the corresponding clients.

On the Server I see the following error message -










Notice above that the "Most recent check for updates" is listed as never, as is the "Updates were installed".

I don't honestly believe that updates have never worked on the Server despite what is shown above.

From one of my Windows 7 client computers I see the following -










Notice in this instance that the "Most recent check for updates" is listed as the 23/04/2013, and "Updates were installed", is listed as 10/04/2013.

I tried the "Answer" shown in this link -

Windows Update Error 80072efd

After resetting the Proxy settings on the Server I saw the following -










Furthermore I have tweaked various Group Policy settings related to updates and there has been no improvement.

There is no 3rd party Firewall on either my Server or the Clients, so there is nothing to configure on this front.

Finally when setting up new clients they are able to install updates on my network whilst they are not Domain members. However as soon as the new client becomes a Domain member it gets the infamous Error 80072efd message.

Any help or suggestions will be greatly appreciated.

Kind Regards,

Davo


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Have you clicked the link on the error page that says

"Check online for updates from Microsoft Update"
Does it work?

If it does, there is a group policy setting telling the server and all workstations an exact place to look for windows updates and this will bypass where all machines normally look.
This is normal practice when you have your own WSUS server.
If you installed your own WSUS update server, are you positive it is working properly?


----------



## Mr Davo (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello Tomshawk,

I clicked on "Check online for updates from Microsoft Update" using one of my Windows 7 clients and the Windows Server, both are now updating just fine.

THANK YOU!!!

Do you have any suggestions of where to look on the Server to permanently fix this issue, such that all of my clients will "automatically" update rather than requiring me to login and perform the task manually?

Kind Regards,

Davo


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Group Policy from the Server like I said

It is set to get updates from a specific server, usually a WSUS server that is not working or is shut down.

Go into Group Policy and remove the Server setting and then it will keep all settings except where to get the updates. It will then just use Microsoft's update servers.


----------



## Mr Davo (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello Tomshawk,

Thanks again for your time. I have checked the appropriate GP Template, and under the "Specify the intranet Microsoft update service location" there is nothing set - as can be seen in the screen cap (below). Do you have any additional suggestions? If so can you please provide some steps for me to follow, Windows Server administration is something that I am seriously lacking experience in.










Kind Regards,

Davo


----------

